# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πρώτη αναπαραγωγή.

## mister13

καλησπερα και καλος σας βρηκα...εγινε η πρωτη αναπαραγωγη του ''ζευγους''..βγηκαν 4 αυγουλακια την 1η ιουνιου.τα δυο ηδη ανοιξαν και βγηκαν τα πρωτα μωρακια.την φροντιδα οπως και στα παπαγαλια την εχει αναλαβει η κορη με βοηθο εμενα.συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες!!!  :Happy: 
Χαίρομαι που βγήκαν τα μικρά από τα αυγουλάκια τους. Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!  :Happy: 

Για τι είδος μιλάμε ακριβώς, για παραδείσια ή για παπαγάλους; Γιατί δεν το πολύ κατάλαβα. 
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και να μας τα συστήσεις στην κατάλληλη ενότητα: Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

----------


## mister13

ευχαριστουμε πολυ...η γεννα ειναι απο τα ζεμπρακια...εχουμε και ενα ζευγαρι lovebird...προσπαθω να ανεβασω και φωτο αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω.κατι κανω λαθος μαλλον.

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα σε βοηθήσει Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
Είναι καλό που ασχολείται η κόρη σου με τα ζωάκια, γιατί παίρνει ένα πολύ σημαντικό μήνυμα στη ζωή της!!!  :winky:  Μπράβο σου!!!
Όσον αφορά τα ζεμπράκια, αυτά τα άρθρα θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ:
*
*Zebra Finch (Taeniopygia guttata)
Αναπαραγωγή Παραδείσιων Πουλιών Συντροφιάς
Zebra Finches: Η ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών

----------


## mister13

ευχαριστω πολυ...ασχολειτε και πολυ μαλιστα...τα φροντιζει τα αφηνει στο δωματιο και πετανε τα περιποιητειτε μια χαρα...εχουμε επισης και ενα ενυδριο...τα αρθρα τα διαβασαμε.ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια με τις φωτογραφιες

----------


## mister13



----------


## mister13



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!!
Απλά μην τα πολυενοχλείτε!!!  :winky:  Καλό είναι να αφήσετε τους γονείς να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους ήρεμα, αν και τα ζεμπράκια είναι καλοί γονείς!!!

----------


## mister13

ναι το ξερω απλα θα τα βγαλουμε λιγο μονο για την φωτο...αυτο ειναι 4 ημερων το αλλο βγηκε χτες...περιμενουμε αλλα 2

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσουν τα μωράκια σου, ποσό μικρούλι ειναι.....απίστευτο.

----------

